
Alphabet in bid to buy Hacker News - quijoteuniv
https://news.ycombinator.com/
======
el_don_almighty
In related news, the US Justice Department has filed against Alphabet in its
bid to purchase Hacker News in Federal District Court this morning claiming
the proposed merger would provide Alphabet an unfair market command of both
the letter "H" and the letter "N." Justice Department Lawyer Jennifer Garner
said in a prepared statement, "Imagine a world where Alphabet literally owned
HN and forced you to purchase license to use either of those letters on your
web site."

------
zubspace
How much would someone bid for Hacker News? It's just devs slacking of and
wannabe entrepreneurs giving questionable advice.

~~~
ohirge
Did you even read the article?

~~~
zubspace
What? There are articles on Hacker News?

~~~
krapp
No, people just paste in the article titles to comment on. Everyone knows the
content beyond Hacker News isn't worth reading anyway.

~~~
doggodad
What's this "content" you speak of? My modem only connects to this BBS using
Kermit.

------
testplzignore
I woke up like 2 minutes ago and this is the first thing I read. Fastest I've
ever failed April Fool's.

~~~
hef19898
I needed your coment to realize it. And I'm awake for 5 hours now!

------
pedro596
This made me realize how much I like Hacker News and distrust Alphabet.

------
polotics
I kid you not, today Alphabet's mindless robot army more frequently know as
Google thought the best news to surface as an Android alert to me was
something with the words Kubernetes, Covid19, and Microservices in the title.
I can't wait to see what SEO masters will come up with as the optimized
article. We need a GAN site entitled "this is not an hacker news
submission'!!!

~~~
seba_dos1
Why do you let Alphabet's mindless robot army surface news as alerts on your
phone in the first place? :P

------
infinityplus1
I was like WTF Nooo. It should have opened Rick Roll video .

------
kethinov
Now I'm curious what buying Hacker News would actually cost if someone
actually wanted to do it.

------
amrrs
Damn! I really thought it's happening and clicked the link multiple times!

------
chronolitus
I raise that bid to $3.50

------
doggodad
I'm not sure if flagging an April Fool's joke is ironic or humorless. Maybe
both?

Edit: okay, it's humorless. Thanks downvoter! <3

------
93po
Will they be making a censored version for China?

------
quijoteuniv
Oh no! It has been flagged! It was nice while it lasted, thank you for the
nice comments, hope you guys have a great day!

------
bedane
first thought: "oh god please no"

------
johndoe42377
End of the era.

------
cvhashim
How do I submit a counter offer

~~~
solarkraft
A crowd funding campaign has been started to finance one. I'm already a part
of it.

The introduction video explaining how to join can be found here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ)

------
quantumwoke
Someone should show this to pg. Brightened up my day in these difficult times.
:).

------
chriswwweb
Haha :)

------
quijoteuniv
A bit of April fools...

------
friendly_chap
Hahaha, nice link. Confused me for a second.

------
joaomacp
Embrace, extend, extingui$h

------
glenvdb
Well played.

------
finger
Got me good

------
adonese
Nice.

------
finphil
(◠‿◕)

